# Pros Choice vs Turface?



## peter22 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering which product overall would be better? I heard they are simular and just wanted to get your oppinions before I actually buy either brand.

Thanks!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used Turface before and it worked well as a cheap substrate. I've seen that most people go for the Turface.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Ada As.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Ada As.


lol. The OP went from $30 in substrate to $160.


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in the same boat I'm not paying for ADA, or Eco-Complete (think they are overpriced anyway) when I have 16 tanks to substrate out... I have been looking into this Turface MVP, Profile Aquatic soil, Shultz Aquatic soil, and Truface Pro League are all the same product just packaged and a little finer grain in some. Let me know where you find it or soilnmaster select because I'm having a hard time finding it up here....

I hear that both products are almost identical and that there is really no difference. At least from those that have used both and from what I have found online that is the view.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounguru said:


> Let me know where you find it or soilnmaster select because I'm having a hard time finding it up here....


Soilmaster

Put your zip in and look for the nearest store. I bought 50lb bag for $10.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.oildri.com/

you can find local distributors though you will prob have to go with turface since they stopped making sms charcoal


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

DementedMindz said:


> Soilmaster
> 
> Put your zip in and look for the nearest store. I bought 50lb bag for $10.


Did that called the guy he only carries it in January and Febuary with no Charcoal now that is also not an option now I want the darker substrate..



mgamer20o0 said:


> http://www.oildri.com/
> 
> you can find local distributors though you will prob have to go with turface since they stopped making sms charcoal


Might be able to go with the Turf in the soil conditioner it looks okay... Still finding someone that carries closer than 500 miles away is my problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounguru said:


> Did that called the guy he only carries it in January and Febuary with no Charcoal now that is also not an option now I want the darker substrate..



Strange cause I picked some up here in Pa and the guy said if the stores dont carry it they are suppose to get it for the customers weather its 1 bag or 20.


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

I think this guy is a baseball field maintance firm not a regular landscaper....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Other people were having luck ordering directly on www.Lesco.com and having it shipped to the local store, then just going to the store and picking it up. You might try that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounguru said:


> I think this guy is a baseball field maintance firm not a regular landscaper....


who is? call lesco they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## peter22 (Jul 10, 2008)

I ended up buying Turface MPV in Grey (Didn't know they made it in that color!). It looks very nice, imagine a mix of greys and red mix of 90:10.

I just went on the Turface homepage, entered my zipcode to find a local distributor at John Deer.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

the closest Lesco to me is 1000 miles away.... The only guy that carries SMS only orders it once a year......... Can't find Turface in the seattle area to save my life... All of the supplies listed say they don't carry it ....anymore. At least the ones that actually answer the phone or e-mails.

Okay found another list of Deere dealers lets see if any of those carry it.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I just went on a SMS hunt last week or the week before. Most of the Lesco's are doing away with the SMS and replacing it with Turface.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Turface Pro League Gray is the same thing as SMS Charcoal, from a different mining area perhaps and maybe a different type of clay, but essentially the same thing, fired the same, looks the same.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

mgamer20o0 said:


> http://www.oildri.com/
> 
> you can find local distributors though you will prob have to go with turface since they stopped making sms charcoal


Oildry reps will tell you that aquariumplants.com is the only distributer of single bag quantities of their SMS product anymore, then AQP.com will threaten you and your family for calling their product SMS. I opened those worms a while ago at APC and the thread got deleted after Mark from AQP.com got involved and started insulting everyone in the online planted tank world including our "fat wives". Anyway, they aren't halting production, Lesco is just dropping it in place of many alternatives they sell. All calcined clay is essentially the same stuff no matter who's packaging it for whatever market, pick one that's accessible and is the color you like.

I'd like to get my hands on some of the Diamond Pro Gray pictured half way down this page, looks very natural.


----------



## olichka87 (Aug 5, 2009)

epicfish said:


> I've used Turface before and it worked well as a cheap substrate. I've seen that most people go for the Turface.


where did you buy it? i am also in sacramento and would like to find some


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> Turface Pro League Gray is the same thing as SMS Charcoal, from a different mining area perhaps and maybe a different type of clay, but essentially the same thing, fired the same, looks the same.


i purchased several bags of each of these and i found the Pro League to be superior.

the SMS must have been fired at lower temps, because it softened in the aquarium right away. in some areas in turned into a compact mud after 6 months or so. i never observed anything like this from the Pro League.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, that's crazy, there is definitely some inconsistency in SMS then, because I've been using the same stuff over and over in different tanks for years, and it's still the same hardness and consistency as when it was new. Thanks for that info, this could help explain why so many people say it ate up their alkalinity, but many people including myself never experienced that at all. Perhaps Oildry sees all calcined clay as the same, as well, and does not always treat each package the same. Who knows how intricate the production of it actually gets, or how often mining sites and firing techniques might be changed up.

I'm assuming you're talking about SMS 'charcoal', right? Because the red type is definitely fired for a shorter time, but I've never heard of it getting soft either.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never had a problem with SMS getting soft and I've used Charcoal and Red for over a year in different tanks without issues.

- Brad


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

hey, which sms did you get. ther is all different kinds of sms and pro choice. i dont know wich one to get???


----------

